# Blue Water



## Westtxhunter (Jan 13, 2006)

Have a group of 3 or 4 that is willing to go and pay the bait and gas in boat. Would like to target ling, dorado, wahoo, tuna ect. Let me know if there is a capt out there that is interested and what the est cost is. We can clean our own fish


----------

